# Livery Yard - Fife



## Claramar (5 November 2016)

Hi

We are looking at moving to Fife and need livery for two horses.  Area doesn't matter as we will find accommodation near the yard rather than vice versa.  I understand that Parknowe Farm is now under new ownership, does anyone know if it is still a livery yard and have any contact for them if it is?  Thanks


----------



## Regandal (12 November 2016)

There are loads of yards in Fife. I'd join some of the fb groups.


----------



## lrw0250 (13 November 2016)

Parknowe is under new ownership and as far as I know are now only doing grass or DIY but are making loads of improvements - new indoor surface, new sheds going up. They have a facebook page with contact details on it.


----------



## sarahann1 (13 November 2016)

There is Kedlock which is not too far from Parknowe. http://www.kedlock.com

Brownhills just outside St. Andrews https://m.facebook.com/Brownhills-Farm-Livery-1378643962425800/?locale2=en_GB

Ovenstone in the East Nuek. http://www.stablesfife.co.uk/

Cults Mill which is Cupar/Pitlessie direction. http://www.cultsmilllivery.co.uk

Meadows which is just outside St. Andrews and is really lovely, very nice bunch of liveries and good hacking. https://m.facebook.com/TheMeadowsLivery/?locale2=en_GB


----------



## Claramar (29 January 2017)

Thanks for taking the time to reply everyone.  Most helpful   I have managed to contact Parknowe and have provisionally arranged for two stables in the new block - that should be ready by the time we move.  Again, thanks to all of you.


----------

